# Duct Sock



## performlab (Nov 7, 2011)

A duct sock is a flexible fabric or poly duct that can distribute air over and area without using metal ducting in a large area. Our company recently investigated duct socks for a return air application for a dust collection system. We found that it is a great alternative to disperse large volumes of air without personnel feeling the air volume because the sock has many holes punched in its sides at any position you request. We requested quotes from several companies. We decided to enlist Kwik duct Indianapolis, IN. to do the job.
We were suspicious of this company as they had no office staff and only an answering machine. They promised 1 week turn around and there price was the lowest so we took a shot with them.
In this case you get what you pay for. We needed the ducts in a hurry as winter was fast approaching. They promised a 1 week turnaround and this is one of the reasons we went with them. So we responded to there invoice within 24 hours with prompt payment. (pay-pal, another red flag). Then after a few days they sent an email that the job would take nearly a month. Weather not permitting, this delay would not be possible. We reminded them of their promise of 1 week. They immediately refunded our money with no dialogue and left us without a manufacturer and winter at our door. We had to scramble to find another company quickly. We interviewed Duct Sox Dubuque, IA. There staff was much more knowledgeable and they had materials, calculations and designs that Kwik Duct did not have. They even had an expediting program which we needed since Kwik Duct left us out in the cold. Duct socks are a great was to distribute air in wet locations, factories, warehouses and large spaces. . A word to the wise. Don’t use Kwik Duct.


----------



## jhall.tech.sc (Nov 9, 2011)

performlab said:


> A duct sock is a flexible fabric or poly duct that can distribute air over and area without using metal ducting in a large area. Our company recently investigated duct socks for a return air application for a dust collection system. We found that it is a great alternative to disperse large volumes of air without personnel feeling the air volume because the sock has many holes punched in its sides at any position you request. We requested quotes from several companies. We decided to enlist Kwik duct Indianapolis, IN. to do the job.
> We were suspicious of this company as they had no office staff and only an answering machine. They promised 1 week turn around and there price was the lowest so we took a shot with them.
> In this case you get what you pay for. We needed the ducts in a hurry as winter was fast approaching. They promised a 1 week turnaround and this is one of the reasons we went with them. So we responded to there invoice within 24 hours with prompt payment. (pay-pal, another red flag). Then after a few days they sent an email that the job would take nearly a month. Weather not permitting, this delay would not be possible. We reminded them of their promise of 1 week. They immediately refunded our money with no dialogue and left us without a manufacturer and winter at our door. We had to scramble to find another company quickly. We interviewed Duct Sox Dubuque, IA. There staff was much more knowledgeable and they had materials, calculations and designs that Kwik Duct did not have. They even had an expediting program which we needed since Kwik Duct left us out in the cold. Duct socks are a great was to distribute air in wet locations, factories, warehouses and large spaces. . A word to the wise. Don’t use Kwik Duct.


 
youre a lowest price shopper? and..... giving advice? wow! what a winner.:blink:


----------

